# Poop problems



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a little worried about Charlie he's been on the same diet Blue wilderness free feed along with a nightly meal of kibble and canned food mixed. About a week ago he started having problems. I don't know why he has trouble pooping and when he does his poop is so dry that it almost crumbles into powder. He still goes twice a day but they are defiantly not normal. This seems to all of started about the same time as TC passed away so I thought it might be stress. I'd really like to help him get back to having normal BM is there anything that I can give him that might work to soften his stools up a bit.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

try some pure pumpkin try 2 teaspoons a day if that does not work increase 2 tablespoons per day


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, few things.
*Olive oil in his dog food.
*Canned Pumpkin. 
* Less dry food, more canned food for a bit.
*Offer more water to him throughout the day.
"he sounds a little constipated to me" Hope he gets
better soon.
Blessings


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what food are you feeding your chi if its Nature's variety limited diet that food makes it hard for one of my dogs to make poop easier


----------

